# Fancy Beeswax Candles



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

Look for a book called "Candles Naturally" by Kathy Edmonds. It shows you how to make fluted tapers like Dadant makes. They are beautiful. If you find something on how to make braided candles let me know. I would like to try them too.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Pictures of rose tapers or rose votives....

http://www.etsy.com/listing/66500017/white-rose-taper-candles-valentines-day


----------



## Bright Eyes (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey Bee Bliss,

Have you considered rolled candles? I make rolled candles and I find they sell really well - if that's what you are looking for.

I've purchased from http://www.onestopcandle.com/ and great stuff.

Have you ever tried 'hurricane' candles, it's almost a pillar candles but as the wax cools cut an inner circle out and remove the inner wax.

http://www.candlehelp.com/?content=hurricane

Good Luck


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Got fancy candles? Why not enter them in the EAS 2012 beeswax show in Burlingtom Vermont this August. Maybe you'll take home the silver award.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Michael, are you planning on taking the gold award? (Assuming gold, silver, bronze LOL)

Please be sure to post pictures of the EAS 2012 beeswax show. We'd love to see them.
BTW: Do you know any Woods from Danville area?


----------

